
Ask HN: Thoughts on this fact-checking platform concept - newman8r
I got some interesting feedback about a year and a half ago here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12113677<p>It seems like there&#x27;s still need for a platform to challenge the veracity of information on the web. I&#x27;m curious if other platforms have popped up.<p>It would be similar to snopes except targeting individual content at a much more granular level, and requiring citations.<p>It&#x27;s a relatively simple project, but I wanted to gauge interest before doing much with it.
======
cocktailpeanuts
This is more of a social problem than a tech problem, which means you won't
know until you actually try.

Don't waste your time trying to get people's opinions on the idea because
nobody knows if it will work. Even if a lot of people say "yeah i would
definitely use it" it doesn't mean shit because they haven't actually tried it
and once they try it they may realize they don't really need it. Likewise, if
people say they don't need it, that also doesn't mean shit, because your
audience may be hanging out at a different place than HN.

If you are curious, just build it and share the app itself, and then get
feedback on that implementation. Sounds like something that one could whip up
over a weekend if motivated enough and knows how to web program. Just do it.

~~~
newman8r
Good call, I think that's exactly what I'll do

------
kylegalbraith
I think it is clear there is a need for something like this.

I am curious what you envision the first version being. How could I help get
it off the ground?

~~~
newman8r
I'm going to work on a writeup and start a repo for the project - this will
make the vision a bit more clear.

I'll contact you through your website form in the next few days and if you're
still liking it, we can take it from there. I'm glad you expressed some
interest, that's enough to make me want to explore the idea further.

